# British light bombers and reconnaissance aircrafts



## gekho (Dec 8, 2011)

Blackburn B-24 Skua

The Skua was the Fleet Air Arm's first fighter/dive-bomber and its first operational monoplane. The Skua was also the first radial-engined all-metal cantilever low-wing monoplane with folding wings, flaps, a retractable landing gear and variable-pitch propeller to be produced in Britain. It was first flown in prototype form on 9 February 1937. The crew of two sat in a glazed cabin, the rear-gunner being armed with one Lewis gun and the pilot with four Browning guns mounted in the wings. One 227kg armour-piercing bomb was carried under the fuselage.

To meet the Royal Navy's ugent requirements 190 Skuas were ordered in July 1936 (six months before the prototype flew) and deliveries were completed in March 1940. Skuas re-equipped Nos 800 and 803 Squadrons on board the aircraft carrier HMS Ark Royal and No 801 on board HMS Furious. A Dornier Do 18 flying-boat - the first enemy aircraft shot down during World War II by the FAA - fell to the guns of a Skua of No 803 Squadron piloted by Lt B. S. McEwen off Heligoland on 25 September 1939. Although quickly replaced as a fighter, it was a very effective dive-bomber, its greatest success being the sinking of the German cruiser Konigsberg in Bergen Harbour on 10 April 1940, which was attacked by seven Skuas of No 800 Squadron led by Capt R. T. Partridge RM and nine Skuas of No 803 Squadron led by Lt W. P. Lucy RN. This involved a long-distance night crossing from Hatston, Orkney. The majority were lost 11 days later when both squadrons embarked on Ark Royal to cover the Narvik operations. In June 1940 No 801 Squadron operated over the Dunkirk beaches from a temporary base at Detling, Kent. After brief operations on board Ark Royal and Argus in the Mediterranean, Skuas were relegated to target-towing in distinctive diagonal black and yellow stripes. 

Source: Blackburn B-24 Skua - carrier-borne dive-bomber


----------



## gekho (Dec 8, 2011)

The Roc was a two-seat Fleet fighter/dive-bomber developed from the Skua but with a wider rear fuselage to accommodate a Boulton Paul power-driven turret with four Browning machine-guns. The entire production of 136 aircraft was subcontracted to Boulton Paul Ltd, Wolverhampton. The first aircraft flew on 23 December 1938. Four Rocs were also flown experimentally with float landing gears. Rocs served briefly with Nos 801 and 806 Squadrons, FAA, in 1940. When broadsides by the four turret guns proved a failure, Rocs were relegated to second-line duties in the UK, Egypt and Bermuda. Many were painted with diagonal black and yellow stripes in 1940 as target-tugs. Others were used in 1941 for sea searches for survivors of sinking ships and aircraft in the English Channel. 

Source: Blackburn B-25 Roc - fighter


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2011)

Can the windscreen get any straighter 

Another excellent thread my friend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## gekho (Dec 9, 2011)

The A-34 designation was assigned for contractual purposes to a Lend-Lease version of the Brewster SB2A-2 intended for delivery to Great Britain. The SB2A-2 and Model B-340E (export version) "Bermuda" (originally known as "Buccaneer") were modified for land use and much of the equipment for operating from an aircraft carrier removed (folding wings, arrestor hook and catapult gear). The rear turret of the Navy version was replaced with a flexible machine gun mount for the rear gunner. The "Bermuda" was inferior to other more capable aircraft and was used primarily in secondary roles like training and target tug. 

Source: Factsheets : Brewster A-34


----------



## gekho (Dec 9, 2011)

In 1935 Pan American engineers working closely with A. A. Gassner developed this amphibious aircraft that was to be known as the Fairchild F-91. It was an all metal shoulder wing monoplane intended to carry eight passengers. The aircraft featured fully retractable landing gear and could cruise at 155 MPH at sea level and 151 MPH at 8000 feet. While a very attractive airplane only eleven were ever produced with two of those going to the Brazilian subsidiary of Pan American for use on the Amazon River. These two aircraft served faithfully until 1945 when they were stripped of all useful equipment and scrapped. The prototype aircraft was purchased by a clandestine operative for the Spanish Republicans but the aircraft was intercepted during shipment by the Nationalists and commandeered for their use. Two F-91s went to the Japanese Navy for testing and were used as liaison aircraft. The last F-91 produced was purchased by American Millionaire Gar Wood who had it named “Wings of Mercy” and painted in RAF colors. He donated it to the RAF and they sent it to Egypt to perform SAR duties. It filled this role with several different camouflage schemes until 1943 when it hit a submerged object and was lost.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## gekho (Dec 10, 2011)

The Fairey Albacore was a biplane torpedo bomber, designed to replace the earlier Fairey Swordfish. While the Albacore successfully supplanted the Swordfish on the large fleet aircraft carriers, it was not as adaptable as the Swordfish, and was withdrawn from front line service in 1944, one year before the Swordfish. The Albacore was developed in response to Air Ministry specification S.41/36. Like the Swordfish it was a single engined biplane, but unlike the Swordfish it had a comfortable enclosed and heated crew cabin, hydraulic flaps, a more powerful engine and a variable-pitch propeller. The prototype, powered by a 1,065hp Taurus II engine, made its maiden flight on 12 December 1938. It was followed in 1939 by a second prototype, and then by the first of 798 production aircraft, powered by the 1,130hp Taurus XII. All 800 Albacores were produced at Fairey’s Hayes factory, and were delivered between 1939 and 1943. 

The Albacore entered service with No.826 Squadron in March 1940, and made its operational debut on 31 May 1940, during the German blitzkrieg in the west. Although it had been designed as a carrier based torpedo bomber, in the desperate circumstances of May 1940 its first raid was a conventional bombing attack on German road and rail communications at Westende, combined with an attack on E-boats at Zeebrugge. For the rest of the year the squadron carried out a mix of night time bombing raids and convoy escort missions. Two of the remaining three Albacore squadrons formed during 1940 were also used as land-based aircraft. The Albacore operated as a land based aircraft into 1943. As well as anti-submarine patrols and anti-shipping strikes, they were used during the fighting in North Africa, both to attack German and Italian supply convoys, and to drop flares in support of the RAF night bombers. They were also used as artillery spotters during naval bombardments of North Africa ports during and after Operation Torch. The Albacore was also used as a conventional bomber during the operation. The Albacore also operated from Malta.

On 26 November 1940 the Albacore finally went to sea, when Nos.826 and 829 Squadrons embarked on the carrier HMS Formidable. Over the next year the Albacore gradually replaced the Swordfish on the larger fleet carriers, serving on HMS Ark Royal, HMS Formidable, HMS Furious, HMS Illustrious., HMS Indomitable and HMS Victorious. Carrier based Albacores took part in the battle of Cape Matapan (March 1941), the attack on Kirkenes and Petsamo in July 1941, and an attack on the Tirpitz during 1942. However most of their duties were less glamorous (if no less important), and included convoy protection for the Russian convoys. At its peak the Albacore equipped fifteen Fleet Air Arm squadrons, but during 1943 it was phased out in favour of the Fairey Barracuda. The last carrier-based squadron to use the Albacore was No.820 Squadron on HMS Formidable, which retained them until the end of the year, using them to support the invasion of Italy. One of the best known facts about the Albacore is that it was withdrawn from front line service in 1944, a year before the Swordfish, despite having been designed to replace the earlier aircraft. Like so many well known facts, this is a little misleading. The Albacore had indeed replaced the Swordfish on the larger fleet aircraft carriers, before itself being replaced by the Fairey Barracuda and American Avengers. The Swordfish then went on to serve on escort carriers, which were often too small to cope with the faster, heavier Albacore. The Albacore was also used in limited numbers by the RCAF and RAF. No.841 Squadron of the Fleet Air Arm had been operating the Albacore from Manston against German shipping in the Channel and North Sea, operating under the command of RAF Fighter Command. In November 1943 No.841 Squadron was disbanded, and its Albacores passed on to No.415 Squadron, RCAF. This squadron continued to operate the Albacore against German shipping, until in July 1944 it was transferred to Bomber Command. The Albacores were then used to reform No.119 Squadron. This squadron used its Albacores against German E-boats and R-boats on operating along the Dutch coast, before in October moving to Belgium. The squadron was also used during the D-Day invasion, as part of the air effort to prevent German ships from attack in the invasion convoys. In something of an ironic twist, in this case at least the Albacore was replaced by the Swordfish, for in January 1945 the squadron converted to radar-equipped Swordfish IIIs, using them against German midget submarines and the few remaining E-boats.


----------



## gekho (Dec 10, 2011)

The Fairey Swordfish, the legendary ‘Stringbag’, was a Torpedo Spotter Reconnaissance biplane dive-bomber which went into service with the Fleet Air Arm pre-war in 1936. Initially, Swordfishes operated from the large fleet carriers. Later Swordfishes operated from escort carriers, and were very effective against U-boats. The nickname Stringbag indicated the versatility of the Swordfish, which could carry an unlikely combination of loads, but also referred to its jungle of bracing wires, which belonged to a past age. The Swordfish remained operational until the end of the war, gaining the distinction of being the last biplane to see active service.

The precursor of the Swordfish, the Fairey PV, was designed by Marcel Lobelle as a private venture to meet an order from the Greek Navy. The prototype PV made its first flight on 21 March 1933. The PV met Air Ministry requirement S.9/30 for an unarmed spotter - reconnaissance aircraft, but had an Armstrong Siddeley Panther radial engine instead of a liquid-cooled Rolls-Royce Kestrel. After modifications and replacement of the engine by a Bristol Pegasus IIM radial, it was renamed the TSR 1 (Torpedo - Spotter - Reconnaissance 1). It flew in this form in July 1933, but was lost in September 1933. The TSR II met the requirements of Air Ministry specification S.15/33, which superseded S.9/30, which called for a two-seat torpedo-bomber and three-seat reconnaissance aircraft. The TSR II flew on 17 April 1934, and exactly on year later on 23 April 1935, the TSRII was submitted to the Air Ministry fotr which Fairey subsequently received a production order. The production Swordfish Mk I entered service in February 1936, and had an entirely metallic structure. The first front-line squadron to be equipped with the Fairey Swordfish was 825 squadron in July 1936, with aircraft K5936 “978” on HMS Glorious. At the outbreak of war, the Fleet Air Arm had 13 squadrons equipped with Swordfishes, most of them based on the six fleet carriers, and three flights of Swordfishes with floats, that operated from catapult-equipped warships.

In 1939 the RAF also trialed the Fairey Swordfish Mk I. Swordfish I L9770 was at Gibraltar dett 3 AACU from March 1939 thence sent to B Flight 202 squadron also at Gibraltar 27 October 1940. Five Mk I aircraft, P4026-P4030, were also delivered to Seletar in August 1939, they became part of B Flight Spotter Unit at RAF Seletar from 1 October 1939 and thence 4 AACU Seletar until March 1941. After 1942 the Swordfish was replaced in its torpedo-bombing role by the Fairey Albacore, Fairey Barracuda and Grumman Avenger, and was employed in anti-submarine missions and was provided with a radar (Mk.III) and with air-surface rockets. However, even though the Fairey Albacore went into service early in the war, it proved little better than the Swordfish, which it was intended to replace. By this time, production of the Swordfish was moved to Blackburn Aircraft Limited, Sherburn-in-Elmet. The Swordfish was now equipped with ASV radar and rocket projectiles for anti-submarine operations. The Swordfish Mk II had wings with metal-skinned undersides and launching rails for eight 60lb rockets. The provision for a float undercarriage was deleted, and the more powerful Pegasus 30 engine installed. The Mk.III had ASV Mk.XI radar in a radome between the landing gear legs. This radar had a range of about 40km against ships, and in good conditions also against U-boats; but it would detect a Schnorkel only in very calm seas and at distances below 8km. Some Mk IIs and many Mk IIIs became Mk IVs when a cockpit canopy was installed.

After this time, Swordfishes operated from 14 escort carriers and 18 MAC (Merchant Aircraft Carrier) ships. MAC ships were converted oil tankers or grain ships, with a flight deck but minimal maintenance facilities, and the aircraft were continuously exposed to the often Arctic weather conditions. For operations from small flight decks with heavy loads, rocket-assisted take-offs were necessary.In their anti-submarine role, the Swordfish were very successful. They usually flew patrols at night, patrolling between 145km and 40km ahead of the convoy. Targets were located with radar, and investigated by dropping flares. The final Swordfish was delivered in August, 1944 and the last front-line Swordfish Fleet Air Arm unit was 836 squadron, which disbanded on 21 May 1945. However, the Swordfish continued in second-line training duties until Summer 1946. The very last two Swordfish, retired at RNARY with Swordfish HS255 which was scrapped as late as in 1952, and HS255 which was at Youngsfield Airport, Cape Town until 1953. By the end of production in 1944, a total production was 2396 aircraft had been built, including 989 Mk.Is, 1080 Mk.IIs, and 327 Mk.IIIs. 

Source: Fairey Swordfish aircraft profile. Aircraft Database of the Fleet Air Arm Archive 1939-1945


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2011)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 10, 2011)

What is the source of all these pictures?


----------



## gekho (Dec 10, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> What is the source of all these pictures?



Uuuffff, dont know... I have been collecting them since I was a kid....


----------



## gekho (Dec 11, 2011)

The Fairey Barracuda became operational with the Royal Navy during the second World War, operating as a torpedo and dive bomber from aircraft carriers. It was the first all metal monoplane British torpedo bomber. In order to operate from small escort carriers, Fairey Barracuda aircraft were fitted with rocket assisted take off. The Fairey Barracuda Mark III, first flown in 1943, carried a surface sweep radar for use against enemy shipping. This proved especially effective in detecting enemy submarines. The Fairey Barracuda may be best known for their role in the crippling of the German battleship Tripitz in Kaa Fjord, Norway on April 3, 1944. Despite heavy enemy defensive fire, the 42 aircraft flight scored fifteen bomb hits on the battleship, putting it out of action for three months. Two were lost in the operation. It became operational in the Pacific Theatre in April of 1944. They were particularly effective when used against enemy positions in preparation for landings on the island of Sumatra. Some 2,572 of the aircraft were produced making the Fairey Barracuca one of the ugliest mass produced aircraft in the world. 

Source: Fairey Barracuda


----------



## gekho (Dec 11, 2011)

Designed by Marcel Lobelle, the prototype Fairey Day Bomber, as it was then known, originated as the company's submission to Specification P.27/32 for a two-seat single-engine monoplane bomber capable of carrying 1,000 lbs (454 kg) of bombs for 1,000 miles (1609 km) at 200 mph (322 km/h) which was ordered as a prototype on June 11, 1934. Provision for a radio operator/air gunner was made later, to man a Lewis or Vickers 'K' dorsal machine-gun.This performance was to be bettered by Fairey's aircraft, which was competing against design proposals from Armstrong Whitworth, Bristol and Hawker, but only the Armstrong Whitworth's A.W.29 joined Fairey's prototype in receiving orders. Fairey's contender won the competition, but a first production contract for 155 aircraft, to the revised Specification P.23/35, had been placed in 1935 even before the prototype had flown. The Battle had accommodation for a crew of three comprising pilot, bomb-aimer/observer, and radio operator/gunner. The first production aircraft was built, like the prototype, at Hayes and flew from the Great West Aerodrome (now part of Heathrow Airport), on 14 April 1937. It was used for performance trials during which it achieved 243 mph (391 km/h) at 16,200 ft (4940 m). A range of 1,050 miles (1690 m) was flown with maximum bomb load. The second and subsequent production aircraft came from a production line established at a new purpose-built factory at Heaton Chapel, Stockport, and it was for the Battle that Rolls-Royce received its launching order for the famous 1,030 hp (768 kW) Merlin I engine, which powered the first 136 Fairey-built aircraft.

The aircraft's light alloy and stressed skin construction was a 'first' for Fairey, and the Battle proved to be extremely robust. In general it proved popular with the test pilots at the Aircraft and Armament Experimental Establishment at Martlesham Heath, and at the Royal Aircraft Establishment at Farnborough. It was said to be very easy to fly but the elevator was heavy on take-off; on the other hand the Royal Aircraft Establishment considered the elevator over-light at low speeds. Engine-off stall was described as 'innocuous', but the accommodation came in for some criticism: although the pilot's cockpit was considered to be roomy and comfortable with reasonable forward vision, it could sometimes become extremely hot. The rear gunner, behind the pilot, had his own problems: the screen intended to protect him from the slipstream was badly designed and it shape deflected a downdraught into his face, while the rear vision was described as 'poor'. By the end of 1937, Fairey had built 85 Battles, and the first squadron to receive the new bomber in May 1937 was No.63 at Upwood, Huntingdonshire, where it replaced the Hawker Audax. Other squadrons which re-equipped that year were Nos. 52, 88, 105 and 226.

As new orders for Battles were placed, production sub-contracts were awarded to Austin Motors at Longbridge, Birmingham. Meantime, the last 19 Battles of the initial Fairey order for 155 were provided with Merlin II engines, and these were fitted also to the Austin-built aircraft. The first Battle from the Longbridge factory flew in July 1938, and 29 had been completed there by the end of the year. By March the following year Austin was producing more than 30 Battles a month, but even then the programme was running late. After 60 Austin-built Battles had been completed, the Merlin II engine was introduced on the production line. By the outbreak of World War II more than 1,000 Battles had been delivered, and aircraft of No. 226 Squadron were the first to be sent to France as part of the Advanced Air Striking Force. It was here that the Battle's inability to defend itself against enemy fighters became obvious. On armed daylight reconnaissance missions the type occasionally tangled with Bf 109s, and although one of the latter was destroyed by a Battle's rear gunner in September 1940, the light bombers invariably suffered heavy casualties. As the period of the so-called 'phoney war' came to an end, the Battle squadrons were thrown in on 10 May 1940 to try to stop the advancing German ground forces. Without fighter escort, and attacking from a height of only 250 ft (76 m) with delayed-action bombs the Battles came under heavy ground fire, losing 13 of the 32 aircraft sent on the mission, while all the others were damaged. The next day seven out of eight were lost, and on 12 May five Battles of No.12 Squadron, flown by volunteer crews, attacked two vital road bridges over the Albert Canal. In the face of extremely heavy ground fire the attack was pressed home and one bridge seriously damaged, but at a cost of all five aircraft. The first RAF Victoria Crosses of World War II were awarded posthumously to Flying Officer D.E. Garland and his observer, Sergeant T. Gray, who led the formation. Further heavy losses came on 14 May, when 35 out of 63 Battles failed to return from attacks against bridges and troop concentrations. These losses marked the end of the Battle's career as a day bomber, and although a few remained in front-line service until late 1940 the survivors were mostly diverted to other duties. The most important of these was for training, and 100 were built as dual-control trainers with separate cockpits, while 266 target-towing variants were also supplied.

The last production aircraft, Austin-built, was a target tug, and it was delivered on 2 September 1940. It brought total Battle production to 2,185 including the prototype, 1,156 being built by Fairey and 1,029 by Austin Motors. Canada used a large number of Battles for training and target towing in the Commonwealth Air Training Plan, the first being supplied to the Royal Canadian Air Force at Camp Borden in August 1939. They were the vanguard of 739 of these aircraft, this total including seven airframes for instructional purposes. Under the Empire Air Training Scheme (EATS), Australia took delivery of 366 of the type between June 1940 and December 1943 consisting of four British-built Battles and 360 assembled in Australia, including 30 target tugs, while other export customers were Belgium (18), Turkey (28), South Africa (161) and Eire (Ireland), where an RAF aircraft which landed at Waterford in 1941 was interned and later taken over by the Air Corps. A number of Battles were used as test-beds for such engines as the Napier Dagger and Sabre; Bristol Hercules and Taurus; Rolls-Royce Merlin X and the 1,280 hp (955 kw) Merlin XII with chin radiator; and the Fairey Prince. Other Battles were used for experiments with various types of propellers.

Source: Fairey Battle


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 11, 2011)

Ruddy marvellous, Old Fruit!! Top shots, eh wot?!


----------



## gekho (Dec 12, 2011)

The Fairey Firefly was initially designed under specifications N.8/39 and N.9/39, but the prototype later updated to also fit under specification N.5/40. Designed as a two-seat Fleet reconaissance fighter based on the Fairey Fulmar, the prototype first flew on 22 December 1941. It had a low-wing monoplane configuration with a wide-track undercarriage, smaller than the Fulmar, and provided with a more powerful engine, a single 2,250hp Rolls Royce Griffin 74 engine. The design was deliberately conventional, to bring it into service quickly, and with the trailing edge provided with patented Youngman flaps for use at low speeds and in cruise. Unlike the installation on the Barracuda, these flaps could be recessed into the wing.. Early Fireflies had a deep 'beard' radiator, later models had wing leading root intakes. The aircraft went into production on 26 August 1942 and the first production aircraft was delivered from Fairey’s Great Western Aerodrome (now London Heathrow International Airport) to RNAS Yeovilton on 4 March, 1943 where the first operational squadron, 1770, was formed in October, 1943. A total of 1623 Firefly were built.


It was mainly used as a carrier based anti-submarine, reconnaissance and strike aircraft, with a crew of pilot and oberver. The plane carried four 20mm guns mounted in the wings and sixteen 60lb rockets or two 1,000 lb bombs. The Firefly was regarded as a versatile aircraft, taking part not only in WWII but also in the Korean war. The last of the 1702 built was delivered in 1956. The Firefly ended its naval career as a target drone. The Fairey Aviation Company's original prototype first flew in 1941 and, two years later, the aircraft became operational with the Royal Navy Fleet Air Arm. In total, 1623 Fireflies left the assembly lines. One of the aeroplane's most interesting features is the housing of the pilot and navigator/weapons officer in separate compartments. In addition, the innovative wing flaps, when extended, increased both the wing area and, in turn, their lift. This last feature made the heavy Firefly docile during landings on aircraft carrier decks.

Two-seat reconaissance fighter. It was a low-wing monoplane with a wide-track undercarriage, smaller than the fulmar that preceded it, and provided with a more powerful engine. The design was deliberately conventional, to bring it into service quickly. Early Fireflies had a deep 'beard' radiator, later models had wing leading root intakes. The concept of the two-seat fighter may have been mistaken, but the Firefly was a versatile aircraft, taking part not only in WWII but also in the Korean war. The last of the 1702 built was delivered in 1956. The Firefly ended its career as a target drone. Postwar the Firefly was used by the Navcal Air arms of Australia, Canada, and Holland. The Royal Canadian Navy employed 65 Fireflies of the Mk AS-5 variety on board its own aircraft carriers between 1946 and 1954,m for use in the anti-submarine role.


----------



## gekho (Dec 12, 2011)

In 1937, the Glenn L. Martin Company designed a new twin engined flying boat to succeed its earlier Martin P3M and supplement the Consolidated PBY, the Model 162. It received an order for a single prototype XPBM-1 on 30 June 1937. This was followed by an initial production order for 21 PBM-1 aircraft on 28 December 1937. To test the PBM's layout, Martin built a ⅜ scale flying model, the Martin 162A Tadpole Clipper with a crew of one and powered by a single 120 hp (90 kW) Chevrolet engine, this flying in December 1937. The first genuine PBM, the XPBM-1, flew on 18 February 1939. The aircraft was fitted with five gun turrets and bomb bays that were in the engine nacelles. The gull wing was of cantilever design, and featured clean aerodynamics with an unbraced twin tail. The PBM-1 was equipped with retractable wing landing floats that were hinged inboard, like the Catalina. The PBM-3 had fixed floats, and the fuselage was three ft longer than that of the PBM-1.

The British Royal Air Force acquired 32 Mariners, but they were not used operationally, with some returned to the United States Navy. A further 12 PBM-3Rs were transferred to the Royal Australian Air Force for transporting troops and cargo.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2011)

Interesting way the Firefly's wings fold.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 13, 2011)

Love the Mariner, great looking plane.


----------



## gekho (Dec 13, 2011)

Two-seat reconaissance fighter, a development of the P.4/34 light bomber. The Fulmar was inferior to modern single-seat fighters, but it was a reliable, sturdy aircraft with long range. At least it provided the RN with a monoplane fighter. 600 built. The Fairey Fulmar was designed to meet the Admiralty's urgent need for a modern shipboard fighter. The Fulmar prototype was first flown on 4 January 1940 at Ringway and served as the first production aircraft. Fairey's Fulmar was the Fleet Air Arm's first carrier-based fighter with the same weight and firepower of the RAF's Hurricane and Spitfire. In fact, the Fulmar was developed for the FAA after being being rejected by the RAF. The Fulmar, N1855, was delivered for tests at the C squadron A&AEE Boscombe Down in May 1940, in the same month Fulmar N1856 joined 778 squadron at Lee on Solent with the plan to convert it to a seaplane, but in fact it was completed as a landplane version. May 1940 saw many Fulmars being delivered to 778 squadron. The type was delivered to the first operation unit, 806 in June 1940 stationed at Worthy Down and boarded HMS Illustrious in August 1940. The Fulmar was also employed in limited numbers by the RAF, inparticular with 273 squadron (eg X8743) in 1942 in China Bay where some aircraft were lost to enemy action. With its lack of speed, and the Admiralty's need for a truly modern carrier-based fighter, the Fulmar began being replaced by the Supermarine Seafire by 1943. However, it contined to be useful, being sent to 768, 767 and other squadrons to assist conversion of pilots to Barracudas eg DR664 at Lee on Solent by 810 squadron in April 1943 to May 1943.

Source: Fairey Fulmar aircraft profile. Aircraft Database of the Fleet Air Arm Archive 1939-1945


----------



## gekho (Dec 14, 2011)

The Avenger was also used by the Royal Navy's Fleet Air Arm where it was initially known as the "Tarpon" however this name was later discontinued and the Avenger name used instead. The first 402 aircraft were known as Avenger Mk 1, 334 TBM-1s from Grumman were the Avenger Mk II and 334 TBM-3 the Mark III.


----------



## gekho (Dec 14, 2011)

The twin-engine Sarò Lerwick was an attractive and compact design intended to meet a medium-range maritime reconnaissance requirement, Specification R. 1/36, but was a total failure, First flown before the end of Ì938, the prototype featured twin fins and. rudders but from the outset was found to be seriously lacking m lateral stability, and displayed a determination to roll and yaw in cruising flight, making the aircraft impossible to fly 'hands off, a damning indictment for a maritime patrol aircraft. In due course a single fin and rudder was fitted, but not until this was considerably enlarged was any improvement in the handling characteristics discernible. Starting with the seventh production example, wing incidence was increased and enlarged propellers fitted to the Hercules II radiais, but the latter were found unsuitable for operating on rough water. Moreover, stalling tests showed the Lerwick to have vicious traits, the stall under alighting conditions being accompanied by sharp wing-drop. Nevertheless 21 examples were produced and the Lerwick was first delivered for service with No, 209 Squadron m December 1939 at Oban, but after the type had flown a small number of semi-operational patrols it was decided to abandon further efforts to rectify its problems. The last eight aircraft were powered by Hercules IVs and the final example was completed m November 1940; one aircraft was flown by No, 240 Squadron but was lost on 20 February of that year, and some flew with No. 4 Operational Training Unit at Invergordon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## gekho (Dec 16, 2011)

The Supermarine Seagull was a biplane amphibian, originally designed to operate as a spotter for naval gunfire at the start of the 1920s. It was then almost completely redesigned for the RAAF in 1933 as the Seagull V, and this version of the aircraft entered British service as the Supermarine Walrus. The Seagull was first developed by R.J. Mitchell as a Commercial Amphibian, probably known as the Seal I. This aircraft was evaluated by the Air Ministry, which then ordered a single Seal II. This was a two-bay biplane, with a wingspan of 46ft. The wings folded back to reduce storage space on ships. The Seal II was powered by a single 450hp Napier Lion IB engine in a tractor configuration (propeller at the front). The hull was wooden, with an oval cross-section and two steps (to help the aircraft takeoff from water). The pilot operated from a single seat open cockpit positions well forward, and armed with a single machine gun. The radio operator was just behind the wings, with a dorsal gun position further back.

The Seal II made its maiden flight in May 1921. It was then ordered into production in July 1921, as the Seagull I. Six of these aircraft were used from the aircraft carrier HMS Eagle as spotter planes, but the Fleet Air Arm preferred the Fairey IIID in this role, and so the Seagull spent most of its service career operating as a coastal reconnaissance aircraft.


----------



## gekho (Dec 16, 2011)

To meet requirement R.2/33 of the Air Ministry for a general reconnaissance flying boat, Short developed the S.25 Sunderland from their famous S.23 "Empire" or "C-class" flying boat, the flagship of Imperial Airways. The S.25 first flew on 16 October 1937. The Sunderland had a deep hull, and the wings were set high on the fuselage, to keep the engines and propellers away from the water spray. For the time, its size was very impressive. The hull had a single step, which served to break the suction of the water, and allow the flying boat to unstick. The characteristic blunt nose contained a two-gun turret, and the tail a four-gun turret. To correct a problem with the center of gravity, the wings were given a slight sweepback; the result was that the engines were slightly toed out. This cost some engine efficiency, but an advantage was that it improved controllability with one engine out. The stabilizing floats under the wing tips were attached by two struts and wire-bracing. On the water the aircraft was steered by canvas drogues, which were deployed through the galley windows.

The Sunderland was a pure flying boat, and if it had to be brought on shore special beaching wheels had to be fitted. Usually the Sunderlands were moored to a buoy. For this purpose, the front gun turret was rolled back and a chain was ran out. An anchor was on board, too. Daily maintenance was performed while the aircraft was moored. Supplies, fuel and ammunition were brought by boats, and some care was required to avoid damaging the hull. It was not uncommon for crews to live in their Sunderland between flights. If the aircraft was moored two men were required to be on board during the night, and during gales a pilot had to be on board because the engines were used to turn the aircraft in the wind. Of course the bilges had to be pumped out regularly, and for this both a manual pump and a pump driven by an Auxiliary Power Unit were installed.

The Sunderland Mk.I was powered by four Bristol Pegasus XXII air-cooled radial engines of 1010hp. The fuel for these engines was held in ten self-sealing fuel tanks in the wings, for a total of 2552 gallons (11600 liters). In addition to the guns in the nose and tail turret, the Mk.I had two guns in hatches on the upper aft fuselage. The Mk.II had slightly more powerful Pegasus XVIII engines with constant-speed airscrews, and late in its production run a dorsal gun turret was introduced, replacing the hatches. The Mk.II also carried ASV Mk.II radar . The Pegasus engines and the dorsal turret were retained by the Mk.III, which also had a more streamlined hull with a faired step. This reduced drag, but could cause porpoising during take-off and landing. The Mk.IV was redesigned for operations in the Pacific; it was later renamed Seaford. Only six Seafords were built before the project was cancelled.

The Mk.V had American Pratt Whitney R-1830-90B engines of 1200hp. Both the Pegasus and the R-1830 were very reliable engines, but the R-1830s had fully-feathering propellers, and in combination with the additional power this significantly increased a chance of a Sunderland to stay airborne with one or two engines out. The Mk.V also had four fixed, forward-firing guns, and two hatches in the aft fuselage for additional guns. The late production Mk.IIIs and the Mk.Vs had centimetric ASV radar. When the war broke out, Coastal Command had 34 Sunderlands in service. Over 700 Sunderlands were built and they served until 1959: 90 Mk.Is, 43 Mk.IIs, 456 Mk.IIIs and 150 Mk.Vs. The fuselage of the Sunderland was roomy enough to give the crew of ten or more men some comfort on their long patrol flights, which could last up to 13 hours. The front part of the fuselage was divided in two decks. The upper deck contained the cockpit with the two pilots, and the stations for the flight engineer, the wireless operator and the navigator. There was also a compartiment for flares, and positions for the gunners.

On the lower deck there was a bomb room, were bombs or depth charges were stored on movable racks, which were moved to under the wing before an attack. For this purpose there were large rectangular doors under the wings. There was a bomb-aiming position in the nose, below the turret. The bomb load was small for such a large aircraft, but its primary task was reconnaissance. The lower deck also had a wardroom, a galley with two primus stoves and an oven, two bunks for off-duty crewmembers, a flush lavatory, a wash basin, and a shaving mirror. Crews would often collect their own set of dishes and cooking utensils, add curtains to the small wardroom, and install luxuries like a portable radio. The Sunderland was easy and pleasant to fly, but for long patrols the pilots had the benefit of an autopilot. Its cruising speed was about 225km/h and it usually flew patrols at low altitudes. The main task of many Sunderlands was tracking enemy shipping, flying long patrols over an empty sea. Some crews never saw an enemy in the entire war. The Sunderland also flew search-and-rescue missions. It has to be pointed out that normally, the Sunderland could not land to pick up survivors. Like other flying boats, it could land and take-off only from sheltered coastal waters. From 1942 onwards, landings in open sea were expressly forbidden, except in special circumstances and with permission.

U-boat patrols, carrying eight depth charges, were an important task of the Sunderlands. They patrolled the approaches, or flew convoy protection missions. The two were often combined, with the Sunderlands meeting the convoys at some distance in the ocean. When an U-boat was sighted, the Sunderlands tried to attack it before it submerged. Although described as "depth charges", its bombs were set to explode at a depth of 25 feet to 30 feet, effective enough against surfaced submarines. Late in the war, the submarines were well-armed with Flak and willing to fight it out, while zig-zagging on the surface. In response, the Sunderlands were fitted with four fixed, forward-firing guns, to silence the Flak. The confrontations were extremely dangerous for both the Sunderland and the U-boat. Sunderlands also attacked small surface ships. The Sunderland was vulnerable to enemy fighters, because it was slow and operated out of the range of Allied fighters. However, the later Sunderlands were well-armed, with nose, dorsal and tail turrets, gun hatches in the aft fuselage, and often some additional guns added by the crews. Flying low above the waves to prevent attacks from below, a Sunderland was not an easy victim, and managed to defend itself very well. For example, in 2 June 1943 a Sunderland survived an attack by eight Ju 88s, shooting down three of them, although it was riddled with holes, lost an engine, and several crewmembers were wounded. Such exploits allegedly earned it the German nickname of "Fliegendes Stachelschwein" (Flying Porcupine), although this could also be attributed to the large array of radar antennas fitted to many Sunderlands. Perhaps the greatest weakness of the Sunderland was that its range, while significant, was not long enough the close the "mid-Atlantic gap". Coastal Command had to wait for the Liberator to cover the entire Atlantic. But where the Sunderland could operate, it was very effective.

Source: Short Sunderland - Aircraft - Fighting the U-boats - uboat.net


----------



## gekho (Dec 16, 2011)

The Supermarine company may be best remembered for its graceful Spitfire, but the company designed a series of utilitarian flying boats and amphibians alongside the Schneider trophy racers that led to the Spitfire. Throughout the Second World War, the Supermarine Walrus served from land and sea, performing air/sea rescue (ASR), gunnery spotting and other duties with the Royal Navy. The Sea Otter resembles a modernised Walrus, with a conventional, tractor propeller installation, driven by a Bristol Mercury XXX radial engine. The Sea Otter entered Fleet Air Arm (FAA) service in 1944. It continued in service for some years, outlasting the Swordfish and Albacore to claim the title of the last biplane in squadron service with the FAA. After the end of the war, British aircraft in India were turned over to the French Aeronavale. The Sea Otters were flown to Indochina, where they served with Escadrilles de Servitude 8S and 9S, replacing even more archaic Loire 130s. The Sea Otters served into the 1950s, despite the fact that the basic design was essentially obsolete before it ever flew.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2011)

Man, I would loved to have flown on a Sunderland!


----------



## gekho (Dec 17, 2011)

The Northrop A-17A was a single-engined attack aircraft of 1936 vintage, whose active role in the Army Air Corps was mostly over by the time war broke out. A-17As saw unit service with the Army for less than four years. In June 1940, all but 20 A-17As were sold overseas to England and France. The remaining Army Air Forces A-17 and A-17As were used as advanced trainers and squadron support aircraft, most ending up as ground maintenance trainers. The last A-17A was written off of Army Air Forces records in early 1945. The Royal Air Force received 61 ex-French aircraft redesignated as Nomad I but 57 were handed over to South Africa. British Nomads were serialed AS440 to AS462, AS958 to AS976 and AW420 to AW438.


----------



## gekho (Dec 17, 2011)

In 1935 the British government took the bold decision to carry all mail within the Empire at the ordinary surface rate (in Britain then equal to 0.625 p). Combined with.increasing passenger traffic, this called for a sudden expansion of Imperial Airways and the equally bold decision was taken to buy 28 of a totally new flying-boat 'off the drawing board' from Short Brothers. Flying-boats were then favoured because they could be more heavily loaded than landplanes, the latter being constricted by the small and rough fields available. The prototype S.23 made its very successful maiden flight on 4 July 1936. It was named Canopus and all sister-ships had names beginning with C, the boats also being known as the C class.

Features included light-alloy stressed-skin construction; a cantilever high wing with electric Gouge flaps; four 685êW Bristol Pegasus Xc radial engines driving DH Hamilton two-position propellers; and a streamlined nose incorporating an enclosed flight deck for captain, first officer, navigator and flight clerk. A steward's pantry was amidships and in the normal configuration seats were arranged in front and rear cabins for 24 passengers. On long hauls sleeping accommodation was provided for 16, with a promenade lounge. On some routes experience showed that the mail capacity had to be raised from 1.5 to 2 tonnes, reducing the passenger seats to 17.

All 28 were delivered, plus three for Qantas (Australia). Two were long-range boats with increased weight and transatlantic range. Eleven S.30s (eight for Imperial and three for Tasman Empire Airways) had 663kW Perseus XIIc sleeve-valve engines and greater range - the first four also being equipped for flight refuelling to greater weight. The final two boats were S.33s with increased weight and Pegasus engines.

During World War II most of these great aircraft served on long routes all over the world. Four were impressed for RAF use with radar (two being destroyed in Norway in May 1940) and most were re-engined with the same 752kW Pegasus 22 engines as the Sunderlands (the derived military version). Their achievements were amazing: one made 442 crossings of the Tasman Sea, two evacuated 469 troops from Crete and one was flown out of a small river in the Belgian Congo in 1940. Others maintained schedules on the North Atlantic, between Britain and Africa, the dangerous Mediterranean route from Gibraltar to Malta and Cairo, and the Horseshoe route between Australia, India and South Africa. Most were retired in 1947 

Source: Short S.23 Empire - passenger flying boat


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 18, 2011)

Excellent pictures again, Gekho; the third picture from the top of the Sunderland thread is a Short Seaford, possibly the prototype as marked with the 'P' in a circle on its side. The Seaford was to be the next version of the Sunderland, which started life as the Sunderland IV, but only eight were built.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Jan 13, 2012)

Building on the success of the Mustang Mk.I, North American Aviation pressed the USAAF to issue a contract for US-production aircraft. While the USAAF had acquired a handful of Mustangs for evaluation and were interested, money for fighter production was already committed for the year (1942). Ironically, there were funds available for an attack aircraft and the A-36 project was launched in an effort to keep North American's production lines open while funding could be directed to P-51 production.

To create an attack aircraft out of the basic Mustang airframe, the aircraft retained the two .50 caliber machine guns in the nose, replaced the four 20mm Hispano cannons in the wings with four additional .50 caliber machine guns, added hydraulically activated dive brakes to the wings as well as bomb racks. A special Allison engine optimized for sea level powered the aircraft, and the movable radiator intake scoop was replaced with a fixed scoop. Sand filters were later added to the carburetor intakes for desert operations.

North American produced 500 A-36s which remained in service throughout most of the war, initially in the Mediterranean theater and later in the China/Burma/India theater. The low-altitude Allison was at a significant disadvantage while flying over the 'Hump' in CBI operations. While the A-36 was a lesser-known variant of the Mustang, it did represent the USAAF's first combat experience in the Mustang family and as the war progressed, even the A-36s were frequently referred to as Mustang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2012)

More, please...


----------



## gekho (Jan 21, 2012)

Ten of these aircrafts, designated PB2Y-3B, were supplied to the RAF and based initially at Beaumaris, Anglesey, intended for service with Coastal Command. Their stay there was only brief, for they were transferred to No. 231 Squadron of Transport Command and Used from June 1944 to operate freight services.

Source: Consolidated Coronado


----------



## woljags (Jan 21, 2012)

fantastic thread and info,thanks very much for sharing it


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2012)

I had no idea the RAF operated them, great info!


----------



## gekho (Feb 5, 2012)

British army co-operation aircraft used between the wars were largely conversions of existing airframes. In 1934, however, the Air Ministry Issued Specification A.39/34, for a new aircraft to replace the Hawker Hector biplane which was then used for the purpose. In June 1935 Westland tendered and won a contract covering two prototypes which the company designated P.8. The name Lysander was adopted after a Spartan admiral who defeated the Athenian fleet in 405 BC. It was then the British Army's custom to name co-operation aircraft after classical warriors. It soon earned the nickname "Lizzie". The first prototype (K6127) underwent taxiing trials at Yeovil, Somerset on 10 June 1936, before being taken by road to Boscombe Down, where it made its first flight on 15 June, in the course of which it returned to Yeovil. Minor modifications were made and the prototype was shown at the SBAC Display at Hatfield at the end of June, and on 24 July it went to the Aircraft and Armament Experimental Establishment at Martlesham Heath for a week to under-take handling evaluation. A production order for 144 aircraft was placed in September, and the second prototype flew on 11 December 1936, spending much of its time at Martlesham Heath before going to India in 1938, for tropical trials with No. 5 Squadron. Deliveries to the RAF began in June 1938, when No. 16 Squadron at Old Sarum received its first aircraft to replace the Hawker Audax then in service. The School of Army Co-operation was also based at Old Sarum, and its pilots received instruction on the Lysander from squadron personnel.

During 1939, 66 Lysander Mk Is were completed and of these, No. 16 Squadron received 14, the School of Army Co-operation nine, while other deliveries were made to No. 13 Squadron at Odiham, No. 26 at Catterick and No. 4 at Wimborne, the Lysanders in all cases replacing Hawker Hectors. On the outbreak of war there were seven Lysander squadrons, the others being No. II, and the Auxiliary Air Force's squadrons Nos. 613 and 614. By this time most of the home-based squadrons had replaced their 890 hp (664 kW) Bristol Mercury XII powered Mk Is with Lysander Mk IIs. These had the 905 hp (675 kW) Bristol Perseus XII engine rated at 2,750 rpm at 6,500 ft (1980 m), which offered a slightly better performance at altitude. Many of the Mk Is were sent overseas, for service in Egypt, India and Palestine. A total of 116 Mk Is was followed on the production line by 442 Mk IIs, and it was with this latter mark that Nos II, 4, 13 and 26 Squadrons moved to France in 1940. As the German attack began, No. 4 Squadron moved to Belgium, but such was the fury of the onslaught that 11 Lysanders were lost between 10 and 23 May, some being eliminated on the ground. One of the squadron's Lysander crews destroyed a Bf 110 during a running battle with six Messerschmitts and managed to return to base. On 22 May an aircraft of No. II Squadron, flown by Flight Officer Doidge shot down a Henschel Hs 126 while his rear-gunner accounted for a Ju 87 Stuka. By then the end of French resistance was near, and the Lysander squadrons were withdrawn to the United Kingdom, although some sorties were still made over the battle area to drop supplies to Allied forces. One of these sorties was decimated when, of 16 Lysanders and Hectors sent out on a supply sortie over Calais, 14 aircraft and crews failed to return. Of the 174 Lysanders sent to France and Belgium, Eighty-eight were lost in air combat, another 30 destroyed on the ground, and a loss of 120 crew members between September 1939 and May 1940. The heavy fighting on the continent, and severe losses incurred by army co-operation units, indicated that the old concept of this type of operation was outdated, particularly when air superiority had not been achieved. Accordingly, Lysanders were withdrawn from the UK-based squadrons, which began to re-equip in early 1941 with Curtiss P-40 Tomahawks.

Overseas, Lysanders had replaced Audaxes in No. 208 Squadron in Egypt in April 1939, and the squadron's new aircraft saw action in the Western Desert alongside Hawker Hurricanes of the same squadron which were being used for tactical reconnaissance. The squadron later took part in the Greek campaign, its Lysanders being replaced by Tomahawks in 1942. No. 6 Squadron at Ramleh, Palestine, operated a variety of aircraft, and was using Hawker Hardies and Gloster Gauntlets when it received its Lysanders in February 1940. These were supplemented and later replaced, in 1942, by various marks of Hurricane and Bristol Blenheim Mk IVs. In September 1941 No. 28 Squadron at Ambala, India, was the first squadron in the area to receive Lysanders, replacing Audaxes. The squadron subsequendy took its new aircraft to Burma, and operated in ground-attack, bombing and tactical reconnaissance roles before being withdrawn to India in March 1942. In December of that year it converted to Hurricanes, becoming a fighter squadron. The last squadron to use Lysanders in action was No. 20, in Burma during late 1943, before receiving Hurricanes as replacements.

Although withdrawn from first-line service, Lysanders continued in operation for a variety of other roles as target-tugs, air-sea rescue aircraft and, least publicised at the time, with the Special Operations Executive (SOE), which formed three squadrons (Nos. 138, 161 and 357), using a mixed bag of aircraft which included Lysanders, maintained contact with resistance groups in occupied Europe, dropping ammunition, explosives, radios and other equipment and transporting agents to and from the continent. It was in these night operations in occupied territory that the Lysander really came into its own, being able to use its remarkable short landing and take-off capabilities to the utmost in the small fields marked out by the resistance. Lysander Mk IIIs and Mk IIIAs were used for this work, 367 of the former and 347 of the latter being built, powered by the 870 hp (649 kW) Bristol Mercury XX or 30 engines. Final production variant was the TT.Mk IIIA target-tug, of which lOO were built. Figures for total Lysander production vary, as a number of aircraft were cancelled, but around 1,652 were built, including 225 under licence in Canada by National Steel Car Corporation Lmited (Victory Aircraft Limited) in Malton (Toronto).

Source: Westland Lysander


----------



## gekho (Feb 5, 2012)

No info


----------



## gekho (Mar 16, 2012)

One of the unsung heroes of World War II, the Supermarine Walrus amphibian was a private venture development of the 1922 Seagull I, and indeed first flew as the Seagull V on 21 June 1933. A production order by the Australian government prompted evaluation by the Royal Navy's No. 702 Catapult Flight, which in turn led to an initial contract for 12 Walrus Mk I aircraft being placed by the Air Ministry in 1935, Following further trials, during which a Walrus was catapulted fullyloaded from HMS Nelson, production orders for 204 aircraft with the 474kW Pegasus II M2 radial were placed, and the little flying-boat entered Fleet Air Arm service in 1936. Early in World War II Walrus amphibians were serving aboard battleships and cruisers of the Royal Navy all over the world as components of No. 700 Squadron, as well as with Nos 701, 711, 712 and 714 Squadrons, their principal duties being over-the-horizon search for enemy shipping; they were also employed for gunnery spotting, antisubmarine and convoy protection duties. A Walrus was even catapulted from the cruiser HMS Dorsetshire to bomb a target in Italian Somaliland on 18 November 1940. Undoubtedly the work for which the Walrus (affectionately known as the Shagbat) will be best remembered was air/sea rescue, serving in this role with Nos 269, 275, 276, 277, 278, 281 and 282 Squadrons at stations in the United Kingdom, and with Nos 283, 284, 292 and 294 Squadrons in the Middle East. Called out in any weather, day or night, Walrus air/sea rescue aircraft frequently alighted in enemy coastal waters to pick up ditched Allied airmen from their dinghies, sometimes putting down in minefields where rescue launches could not venture. With their curious pusher engine nacelle located between the wings (and angled off centre), the sight of a Walrus to a shotdown airman meant the difference between rescue and years in a prison camp. The Walrus was slowly replaced in service from 1944 onwards by the tractor Mercury-powered Sea Otter from the same stable, although No. 624 Squadron was re-formed at Grottaglie in Italy in December that year with Walrus aircraft for minespotting duties. A total of 740 Walrus aircraft was built, production of the Walrus Mk I with metal-clad hull being terminated at Supermarine after 287 had been completed; thereafter production was switched to Saunders-Roe who built 453 Walrus Mk II aircraft with wooden hulls before finally ending in January 1944.


----------



## gekho (Mar 16, 2012)

Specification R.14/40 replaced an earlier specification R.5/39 which was an up-armed revision of specification R.3/38 for a faster flying boat than the Short Sunderland. Shorts, among others, had tendered a design for R.5/39 but the Ministry had changed their minds about the need for an immediate replacement for the Sunderland. R.5/39 had considered a maximum weight up to 84,000 lb (38,102 kg) - R.14/40 allowed for a maximum takeoff of nearly 100,000 lb (45,359 kg) with a bomb load of 20,000 lb (9,072 kg). The projected engines were the Bristol Centaurus radial or the Napier Sabre inline. Shorts and the other British manufacturer of big flying boats, Saunders-Roe (Saro), were involved in the competitive tender for R.14/40; Saro proposed the Saunders-Roe S.41. Rather than selecting either company's design, the Air Ministry asked the companies to submit a combined project, stipulating the terms under which the work was to be shared between them. The detailed design was performed by Saro, their experience with the "Shrimp" contributing to the hull shape, as well as building the wing. Shorts built the hull and tail and did the final assembly.

The first prototype and what was to be the only Shetland I (Serial Number DX166) first flew on 14 December 1944, piloted by Shorts' Chief Test Pilot John Lankester Parker as captain and Geoffrey Tyson as co-pilot. The aircraft flew without gun turrets (its role having been revised to that of unarmed transport before its maiden flight); it was delivered to the Marine Aircraft Experimental Establishment (MAEE) at Felixstowe in October 1945. Testing indicated satisfactory water handling but the stabilising floats were mounted too low and did not offer sufficient clearance for takeoffs with maximum load. Flight testing revealed problems with the harmonization of controls and marginal longitudinal stability. Before the trials were complete, the aircraft burnt out at its moorings on 28 January 1946 as a result of a galley fire.

The first prototype and what was to be the only Shetland I (Serial Number DX166) first flew on 14 December 1944, piloted by Shorts' Chief Test Pilot John Lankester Parker as captain and Geoffrey Tyson as co-pilot[1]. The aircraft flew without gun turrets (its role having been revised to that of unarmed transport before its maiden flight[2]); it was delivered to the Marine Aircraft Experimental Establishment (MAEE) at Felixstowe in October 1945. Testing indicated satisfactory water handling but the stabilising floats were mounted too low and did not offer sufficient clearance for takeoffs with maximum load.[3] Flight testing revealed problems with the harmonization of controls and marginal longitudinal stability. Before the trials were complete, the aircraft burnt out at its moorings on 28 January 1946 as a result of a galley fire.


----------



## gekho (Mar 16, 2012)

RAF Transport Command was supplied with over 1,900 Dakotas under the Lend-Lease system during World War II and the type was flown by at least 46 operational squadrons, plus numerous support units. In total the RAF flew 50 Dakota I (C-47), 9 Dakota II (C-53), 962 Dakota III (C-47A) and 896 Dakota IV (C-47B). RAF Dakotas were assigned to the European, North African, Middle East and Far East theatres of war. C-47 Dakotas of the RAF and USAAF played an important role in dropping paratroopers and equipment and towing gliders to the Normandy landings and to Arnhem. Four squadrons of Dakota IVs took part in the Berlin Airlift in 1948/49. The Battle of Britain Memorial Flight operates a single Dakota. 59 C-47s were supplied to BOAC to maintain international air links.


----------



## gekho (Mar 16, 2012)

The Boeing 314 Clipper was a long-range flying boat produced by the Boeing Airplane Company between 1938 and 1941 and is comparable to the British Short S.26. One of the largest aircraft of the time, it used the massive wing of Boeing’s earlier XB-15 bomber prototype to achieve the range necessary for flights across the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans. Twelve Clippers were built for Pan Am, three of which were sold to BOAC in 1941 before delivery.


----------



## gekho (Mar 16, 2012)

By the time Britain had received large numbers of Vengeances, its opinion on the usefulness of specialised dive bombers had changed; as the Battle of Britain and operations over North Africa had shown the dive bomber to be vulnerable to fighter attack, it rejected the Vengeance for use over Western Europe or the Mediterranean. It was decided to use the Vengeance in the Burma Theatre to carry out dive-bombing operations in close support of British and Indian troops in the jungles of Burma.The first RAF squadrons (No. 82 and No. 110) received Vengeances in October 1942. The first dive bombing missions against Japanese forces were flown on 19 March 1943. A further two RAF squadrons in Burma received Vengeances, (No. 84 and No. 45), together with two squadrons of the Indian Air Force (IAF) (No. 7 and No. 8).

Vengeances were heavily deployed in support of the second Arakan campaign of 1943/44, and defending against the Japanese attacks on Imphal and Kohima of April–July 1944. Following the successful defeat of the Japanese attack, the RAF and IAF started to phase out the Vengeance in favour of more versatile fighter bombers and twin engined light bombers, with the last Vengeance operations over Burma being caried out on 16 July 1944. After Burma service, a detachment from 110 Squadron RAF was sent to Takoradi in West Africa via the Middle East, a number of aircraft breaking down en route. Between September and December 1944, 11 Vultees took part in air-spraying trials against malarial mosquitoes, using underwing spray dispensers. Although phased out of front line service with the RAF, it continued to receive large numbers of Vengeances, with bulk deliveries of Lend Lease aircraft (as opposed to those purchased directly by Britain) having only just started. Many of these surplus aircraft, including most Vengeance Mk IVs, were delivered to the UK and modified as Target tugs, being used in this role both by the RAF and the Royal Navy's Fleet Air Arm (FAA). In these roles, all armament was removed from the aircraft.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 16, 2012)

That Shetland is a beast! BTW those are RAAF Vengeances after initial delivery in Australia.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2012)

Good stuff, thanks for taking the time to put it all together. However, in the group of pics covering the Lysander, the next to last shot is a Fairey Albacore biplane torpedo bomber.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2012)

some weird and wonderful stuff thats for sure...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2012)

Great thread, I loved the Walrus.


----------



## gekho (Feb 22, 2013)

The Auster was a twice removed development of an American Taylorcraft design of civilian aircraft, the Model A. The Model A had to be redesigned in Britain to meet more stringent Civil Aviation standards and was named the Taylorcraft Plus C. After the start of the Second World War, the company developed the model further as an Air Observation Post (AOP)—flown by officers of the Royal Artillery and used for directing artillery fire of British Army Royal Artillery units.

The Plus C was re-engined with the Blackburn Cirrus Minor I engine and re-designated the Taylorcraft Plus D. Most of the civil Plus Cs and Ds were impressed into Royal Air Force service, the Plus Cs were re-engined with the Cirrus Minor I and re-designated as Plus C2. Pre-war tests identified the Taylorcraft Model D as the most suitable aircraft for the AOP role. Three more Ds were purchased from Taylorcaft and a trials unit, D Flight, under Major Charles Bazeley RA, formed at Old Sarum on 1 February 1940. The flight with three Austers and one Stinson Voyager, and three artillery and one RAF pilots moved to France where they trained with artillery and practised fighter avoidance with Hurricanes of Air Component before moving south to train with French artillery. The flight did not participate in the fighting and withdrew without loss to UK. However, the War Office then ordered 100 Stinson L-1 Vigilants. Formation of the RAF's Army Cooperation Command in December 1940 led to the RAF rejecting the notion of light AOP aircraft. Intercession by General Alan Brooke led to doctrinal rectification of the RAF. Nevertheless the first AOP pilot course for artillery officers took place in October 1940 and in 1941 the first AOP squadron, No 651, formed. The Stinson Vigilants eventually arrived in early 1942 but most were severely damaged during shipping, this led to the adoption of the Taylorcraft Auster 1 and an order for 100 aircraft placed. Some Stinsons were resurrected but found to be to big for the AOP role.

The Auster II was a re-engined aircraft with an American 130 hp (97 kW) Lycoming O-290 engine. Due to the shortage of American engines that version was not built but led to the Auster III (Model E), which was the same as the Auster I but had a 130 hp (97 kW) de Havilland Gipsy Major engine. The next development was the Auster IV (Model G) which had a slightly larger cabin with three seats and used the Lycoming O-290. The major production version was the Auster V (Model J) which was an Auster IV with blind flying instruments, and a flap modification. Post war the Auster Mark V was used as the basis for the Auster J/1 Autocrat intended for the civilian market; the British firm having changed their name to Auster and stopped licensing from Taylorcraft. Further military aircraft were supplied post war; the Auster AOP6, Auster T7 (a trainer), and the Auster AOP9.

The Auster Mark III, IV and V were issued to 12 Royal Air Force (RAF), one Polish and three Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) Air Observation Post (AOP) Squadrons. The first to deploy was No. 651 Squadron RAF. The leading elements landed in Algiers on 12 November 1942 with eight aircraft, 11 Royal Artillery (RA) pilots, 39 RA soldiers and 25 airmen (mostly maintenance technicians). The normal strength of an AOP squadron was 12 aircraft, 19 RA officers (all pilots), 83 RA other ranks and 63 RAF including two administrative officers. Aircraft were fitted with the Army's No 22 Wireless, an HF set providing two way voice communications with artillery units and formations on the ground. Four squadrons (No. 651, No. 654 Squadron RAF, No. 655 Squadron RAF and No. 657 Squadron RAF) fought in North Africa and Italy, being joined from August 1944 by No. 663 Polish squadron. The other seven squadrons (Nos. 652, 653, 658, 659, 660, 661 and 662 of the RAF) operated after D-day in France, the Low Countries and into Germany.

Source: Taylorcraft Auster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 23, 2013)

Cool. The RAAF also used Austers in New Guinea, Bougainville and Borneo in WWII.


----------



## gekho (Mar 14, 2013)

In September 1935, the British Air Ministry issued specification M.15/35, for a three-seat twin-engined reconnaissance/torpedo bomber. Two submissions to met this requirement were accepted, from Blackburn for the Botha and the Type 152 (later known as the Beaufort) from Bristol. Both were intended to use the 850 hp (634 kW) Bristol Perseus engine. The Air Ministry later revised the Specification to M.10/36, which required a crew of four. The weight increase meant that both designs required more power. The 1,130 hp (840 kW) Taurus was provided for the Beaufort, but the Botha received only the Perseus X of 880 hp (660 kW). The Air Ministry ordered 442 Bothas in 1936, while also placing orders for the Beaufort. The first flight took place on 28 December 1938.

Service testing of the Botha showed that the aircraft had several major problems. It was considered to have poor lateral stability, while the view to the side or rearward was virtually non-existent owing to the location of the aircraft's engines, with the poor view making the aircraft "useless as a GR [General Reconnaissance] aircraft". Finally, the Botha was also underpowered. Although the Botha successfully passed torpedo and mine-dropping trials, the aircraft's poor performance resulted in the decision in April 1940 to only issue the Botha to four General Reconnaissance squadrons equipped with the Avro Anson, rather than the torpedo bomber squadrons previously planned. The Botha entered squadron service with No. 608 Squadron RAF in June 1940, the only squadron that would use the Botha operationally, with operational use on convoy escort duties starting in August that year. Typical bombload on these patrols was three 100 lb (50 kg) anti-submarine bombs and two 250 lb (110 kg) GP bombs.

In service, the Botha proved to be severely underpowered and unstable and there were a number of fatal crashes in 1940. Both airframe and engine were subject to further development work, but it was decided to withdraw the type from front-line service. At this point, the Air Staff made the ill-advised decision to transfer the surviving aircraft to training units, which inevitably resulted in further casualties. Some Bothas were converted to target tugs and re-designated TT Mk.I. The type was finally retired in September 1944. In total, 580 aircraft were built.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2013)

Great stuff. 
That last pic of the Auster (circa mid to late 1980s) is at what _was_ my local Aero Club, at Barton, just to the west of Manchester, UK (now moved to a small, private strip, due to the local Council taking over one of the Worlds oldest, still operational airfields for light commercial use, as a 'City' airport!). The tower in the background is, as far as I know, the oldest original control tower still in normal, full-time use, patterned on the tower at Croydon in the 1920s, and has a Preservation Order declaring it as a Grade II Listed Building - and a ghost!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2013)

Botha is new to me...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 15, 2013)

Always liked the look of the Botha


----------



## gekho (Nov 2, 2013)

The Fairchild Model 24, is a four-seat, single-engine monoplane light transport aircraft that was used by the United States Army Air Corps as the UC-61 and by the Royal Air Force. The Model 24 was itself a development of previous Fairchild models and became a successful civil and military utility aircraft.

In 1941, the United States Army Air Forces (USAAF) placed an initial order for 163 Fairchild C-61s, however via Lend-Lease, 161 of these were shipped abroad. Under the auspices of this program, the majority of the 525 Warner Scarab Fairchild 24s/C-61s went to Great Britain. Most of these aircraft saw service as Argus Is and improved Argus IIs and were allocated to a newly formed adjunct of the Royal Air Force (RAF), the Air Transport Auxiliary (ATA). An additional 306 Ranger powered Argus IIIs were also used by the ATA. In British service, the majority of the Argus type operated with the ATA ferrying their aircrew to collect or deliver aircraft to and from manufacturers, Maintenance Units (MU)s and operational bases.

Source: Fairchild 24 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 2, 2013)

Nice photo of a nice looking plane.


----------



## stug3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Miles Martinet (top is a target tug)


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hawker Hart





Hawker Demons No. 23 Sqdn RAF (Fighter version of Hart)





Hawker Hind


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Beaufort Torpedo Bomber Building the Beaufort Torpedo Bomber. Digital ID 17420_a014_a014001254. Parts were manufactured by 600 firms separated by thousands of kilometres, over three Australian states

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 25, 2017)

Welding a Nacelle Fairing. Digital ID 17420_a014_a014001285. Assembling the Beaufort Bomber’s engine nacelle fairing, or aerodynamically shaped engine cover, at the Dept of Aircraft Production’s factory at Chullora Workshops, c.1943. An all tubular welded steel construction, the nacelle fairing’s two small and two large doors can be seen. The jig upon which the nacelle fairing is being constructed was designed and constructed by the NSW Government Railways after the Bristol Aeroplane Company was unable in 1940 to supply jigs, tools and gauges as it planned, due to the worsening war situation in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2017)

Great pics


----------



## johnbr (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Simon Thomas (Jul 8, 2020)

Scone NSW 1986 (IIRC - my forgettery is working well nowadays)


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2020)




----------

